
The Linux Mint Backdoor: How Bad Was It? - cs702
http://blog.level3.com/security/the-linux-mint-backdoor-how-bad-was-it/
======
gravypod
I don't remember hearing about this backdoor. Can someone link me to the
original article? The link in this is dead.

~~~
dudul
[http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994](http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994)

